# Spotify Playlist won't download?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I don't know why but my playlist with about 300 songs just doesn't want to download. It will download 3 or 4 songs and quit. My phone storage is completely open with 29 GB. I am trying to download the songs with high quality. Any suggestions on what may be going on?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you tried the Spotify forums to see of it's a current issue?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

No, I will check that out thanks


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

I use spotify and sometimes it will just stop after a while and not proceed. If you clear your cache it deletes all the songs you downloaded. So just do that and try it again while at your computer and on spotify(or just try it again without going on your computer because I doubt it matters). If you are trying to download over data then you have to enable it in settings too.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

It keeps saying "Offline syncing has stopped as there's no space left on this device."....I tried wiping cache and dalvik and still doesn't work...maybe it is a ROM issue?


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

That has happened to me before.I forgot what i did but try this. Just wipe the cache of the app in the app info. Uninstall it and then sync the music through spotify on your computer. I can't guarantee it will work but it might.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmm I didnt know you could sync through the computer but I will try that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Skylinez said:


> That has happened to me before.I forgot what i did but try this. Just wipe the cache of the app in the app info. Uninstall it and then sync the music through spotify on your computer. I can't guarantee it will work but it might.


Still gave me the same message...whats weird is it says I have 28.1 GB used...26.9 GB free...I am starting to think this might be a ROM issue...although I am just on the stock "Shiny" ROM so I figured everything would work.

I may just switch to Xenon HD since I know it is stable and maybe I won't have any issues


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am currently switching to Xenon HD...have a feeling I will be able to download my Spotify playlist once I do


----------

